# Updated List of Markets Where UberX Commission For New Drivers Is 25% Or 28%



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*San Francisco*
Since 09/02/14

In fact, Uber might have retroactively jacked up the commission to 25% for All Drivers, even those who started at 20% before 09/02/14.

Post by pBrennanLamb 
*California reporting*



pBrennanLamb said:


> 20% or 25%?? When I started with Uber about a year ago they took 20%, now they are taking 25%. I think I should be "grandfathered in" at 20%. Any thoughts?


Another post on FB


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYC*
Effective Date ????

New NYC UberX Drivers are now paying 25% commission + 10.39% in Black Car Fund & Sales Tax.
Thread by Redoxed:
*"Partner payout as a % of gross fare" is what?







*


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

See this is what regulators do, they wait for greedy scumbags to rip off the public so the public supports nasty regulation, then the drivers get ****ed. Thanks UBER.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Boston*
Since 08/13/15

Post by Golfermack 
*Look Out! 25% Commission Is Next For All UberX Drivers!*



Golfermack said:


> For new drivers, 25% Uber Commission came to Boston yesterday. Drivers enrolled prior to yesterday still pay 20% commission. I wonder how long that 20% will last.
> See attached.
> John


*







*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Toronto*
Effective Date ????

Thread by Freedom 
*Uber commission to increase to 25 %*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Indianapolis*
Since 8/6/2015

Thread by DieselkW 
*25% for Uber today, Indianapolis*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

New Drivers from other markets please confirm here if you are also paying 25% commission.
Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Post Dated 8/14/15

Post by Derek Skinner on FB


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I am in the San Francisxo market, brand new driver and paying 25% to Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They complain about driver retention problems, but jack up what they take from the drivers. 

The rumour here is that new drivers are paying twenty-five per-cent, but I am still trying to confirm that. The jack-up in the "Safe Ride Fee" is something that I expect, as well.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I just rec'd first check last week w/$3.10 taken out for Passenger fee. Going back to look at contract.

<EDIT: SRF was $3.10 - $1.55 per rider. I paid UBER 20.6% on fares.>


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Worcester MA*
Effective 8/20/15

Thread by Choochie 
*New rates and XL added in Worcester







*


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I was activated on 8/17/2015 and I pay 20% in Savannah.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JimS said:


> I was activated on 8/17/2015 and I pay 20% in Savannah.


Thank you for confirming that New Drivers in Savannah are still at 20% commission.

The subject of New Drivers in many markets paying 25% commission is being looked in detail at by a reporter. I started this thread for the benefit of this reporter since Uber is not being forthcoming with this info.



chi1cabby said:


> New Drivers from other markets please confirm here if you are also paying 25% or 20 % commission, after deduction of $1/Ride Safe Rides Fee.
> Thanx!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh - if it's for a reporter, Uber takes 48% and charges ME for fuel!!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Some numbers of mine from last night:

Surge fare
Fare: 10.29 + 11.32 = 21.61
My cut: 16.21 (75%)
Uber fee: 5.40



Non surge fares
Fare: 18.87
My cut: 14.15 (75%)
Uber fee: 4.72

Fare: 7.45
My cut: 5.59 (75%)
Uber fee: 1.86

Fare: 8.26
My cut: 6.20 (75%)
Uber fee: 2.06

Yep, confirmed that Uber is taking 25%

I had a couple ask me, "Don't you guys make a lot of money!? Don't you get like 90% of the fare?"!

Me: No, I wish - that would be nice! We actually get 75% and still have to pay gas costs and wear & tear.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Raises UberX Commission To 25 Percent In Five More Markets*
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...ommission-to-25-percent-in-five-more-markets/*

_New drivers may not even know that they're getting a worse deal than the people driving on the same streets as them. When Uber started testing a 30% commission, Luke, a San Francisco driver, told FORBES he didn't realize his handicap until Uber texted him that he was close to getting enough rides to move to a 25% commission for the week. (The system is tiered.)

"I was confused - I thought it was 20%," said Luke, who didn't want to give his full name for fear of retaliation from Uber. "I started looking online and everywhere I saw said 20%, so I was like, 'What's going on?'"_


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Jesus...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I thought it was bad enough in my market. They seriously need to raise the prices up a little bit.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*San Antonio, TX*
Effective Date 09/08/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Houston
HIGHEST IN THE U.S. 28%*
Effective Date 9/11/15

Thread by itsablackmarket

*UberX commission raised to 28 Percent for post 9/11/15 drivers in Houston*


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Nucking futs!!!! 28%??

That's $0.792 per mile net. Make sure they you those fractions of a penny


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Dallas* 
Effective Date 9/10/15

Thread by SteveGo

*Rate Schedule*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

25% for Las Vegas too... and the $1.00 per ride SRF tax.

Uber, the partner who steals from your wallet.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

These higher percentages are coming for all drivers, it's just a matter of time. Las Vegas uber will be a disaster, short trips and super drunk people.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> See this is what regulators do, they wait for greedy scumbags to rip off the public so the public supports nasty regulation, then the drivers get ****ed. Thanks UBER.


Could you elaborate? New York is about the only place that has effectively implemented any kind of regulation. It is a rather mature market with thousands of drivers yet has some of the most favorable rate schedules for drivers in the entire country. Look at LA, Atlanta or Chicago, their rates are in the toilet.

Given that drivers are independent contractors, the commission drivers pay to Uber doesn't seem likely to be much influenced by regulation. Rates are on the rise in New York which has regulation, but beyond that, there is little or no real regulation and you will find plenty of examples of rates going up in those unregulated markets.

New York has regulation, LA does not have meaningful regulation. I don't know what is going on with the commission in LA, but there is nothing preventing it from going to 25%. I do know that while New York is over $2/mile, LA is under $0.90.

SO, nasty regulation in this case didn't prevent the commission change, how did regulation in NYC bring about the commission increase when clearly it is appearing across the country in all kinds of markets?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Houston
> 28% or 25%?*


For all drivers activated on or after September 11, 2015 it is 28%.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Corpus Christi*
Effective Date 9/11/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And btw, Uber does give itself the right to change the commission at anytime for ALL Drivers!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Milwaukee*
Effective Date 9/11/15


KBecks said:


> after September 10 or 11, 2015, it's 25% for both UberX and UberXL.


Post by KBecks 
*Checking for profit -- is there none?*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lubbock TX
28%








*


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *San Francisco*
> Since 09/02/14
> 
> In fact, Uber might have retroactively jacked up the commission to 25% for All Drivers, even those who started at 20% before 09/02/14.
> ...


Been a "partner" (what an insult) for about six weeks now. Last pay period Uber's take was 28.5%. Chicago area. EDIT: Determined that Uber's official take of my earnings was 20%, but with their fee skimming off the top their actual take was over 28%. Uber math, as somebody called it.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *NYC*
> Effective Date ????


I think around April/May 2015.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Just had to agree to new terms in Bloomington/Normal, IL. They said 20% if you signed up before Sept 14, 2015 otherwise it's 25%.


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

Today Bloomington/Normal, tomorrow Chicago, I'm sure. Theoretically I won't be effected, since I signed up in early August. But I'm sure it's just a matter of time. Of course, with the fees they skim right off the top they're already taking more than 25%. This will push them up even further.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Minneapolis 28% x, 30% xl


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

California, Hawaii, Oregon, and Utah have a promo for October: 100% payout 0% uber take if you refer 3 riders between 9/4/15-9/30/15. I wouldn't be surprised if the rates for all active drivers goes to 25% commission by the end of November. Gotta butter us up before you kick us down.


----------



## WillowHannigan (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, you guys get great rates. DFW gets 1.00 base, 85 cents a mile, 10 cents a minute, and $3.50 minimum fare. PLUS they are charging 25% and 1.00 safe ride.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Minneapolis*
Effective Date 9/16/15

*UberX 28%
UberXL 30%*

Thread by Fatjoe:
*Uber X taking 28% now for new drivers!!*


Fatjoe said:


> wow guys I just logged in to see if there was any surge and we know the answer but anyway it made me agree to the new "payment schedule" as of Sept 16 and new drivers are getting charged 28%!!! Hahaha wow!!! This isn't for xl but x!!!


Post by Goober:


Goober said:


> just a few hit 28%, new xl fee is 30%..
> Depends how long it lasts b4 we all have to pay it


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago
UberX, UberSELECT 25%
UberXL 28%
Effective Date 9/20/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Detroit
UberX, UberXL & UberSELECT 28%
Cut off Date 9/18/15


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow so new Detroit drivers are driving for .54 a mile! What a crock of shit this has become. I still say these higher commissions will come for all drivers very soon.


----------



## Vegasuber (Sep 19, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Wow so new Detroit drivers are driving for .54 a mile! What a crock of shit this has become. I still say these higher commissions will come for all drivers very soon.


Did I read that correctly. Detroit is 28% and 75 cents a mile. Who the hell is driving at those rates. Did they fail math


----------



## uberQ (Jan 9, 2015)

New UberX drivers (signup after 9/18/15) in Detroit pay Uber 28% commission now. Drivers signed up before that date pay 20%-at least for now.
The new 28% commission paired with the .75/mile rate makes Detroit look like the market Uber has chosen to see just how cheap people will work. I have exchanged emails with Uber personnel when they have asked me why I am not driving any more. The bilge they spew is sick and sad. They seem to think I don't understand what my costs are. They have proven to me that the old school rocker, Joe Walsh, was right-"You Can't Argue With A Sick Mind".


----------



## lgnsqr (Jul 22, 2015)

So Uber grandfathers the veteran drivers to keep them from quitting but is willing to churn and burn new drivers. I wonder if this has two results 1) Raise profits from the new drives regardless of how long they stay with Uber but 2) Keeps the driver retention rate up by keeping the veteran drivers "happy" so that when Uber goes public, they can crow about having a high retention rate.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Detroit uberblack going from 25% to 28% on October 5th, 2015.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*College Station, TX*
28%


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Detroit, Michigan
UberBLACK 28% (for All or New Drivers?)


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Detroit, Michigan
> UberBLACK 28% (for All or New Drivers?)
> View attachment 13981


ALL!


----------



## 999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Cincinnati - the new rate sheet I saw after I updated the app today--9/25/15 is

25% for X, XL, and Select for drivers that activate on or after 9/25/15

So X pay 5% more and XL 3% less hm.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

999 said:


> Cincinnati - the new rate sheet I saw after I updated the app today--9/25/15 is
> 25% for X, XL, and Select for drivers that activate on or after 9/25/15
> So X pay 5% more and XL 3% less hm.


Same changes and effective date in Cleveland - for NEW drivers.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

It is still 20% for UberX here in the Burlington, VT market. Do they notify you when you are about to get the shaft by text?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

eyewall said:


> It is still 20% for UberX here in the Burlington, VT market. Do they notify you when you are about to get the shaft by text?


If a change occurs in the terms of your partner agreement or the fee schedule, when you open the app, it will require you to AGREE to the new terms before allowing you to login in.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Toledo, Ohio*
UberX 25%, Effective Date 09/28/15










Thread by pbracing33b 
*Uber raising Trust and Safety Fees-Riders not happy about*


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Qdog915 said:


> Just had to agree to new terms in Bloomington/Normal, IL. They said 20% if you signed up before Sept 14, 2015 otherwise it's 25%.


Same in Omaha. Also received a text that the SRF has increased to $1.55--effective today.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Los Angeles*
Effective Date 10/10/15
Thread by UberComic
*New Service Fee Schedule - New X Drivers at 25% Commission








*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

If you make any changes to your Uber profile (like adding a new vehicle or updating something, make sure they don't inappropriately raise your X Uber fee... (there may be a 'glitch' in their account maintenance software).
See: *THIS THREAD*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/drove-on-monday-and-saw-usual-20-uberx-fee-today-it-was-25.39558/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Questions:
I read a LOT of drivers here concerned and complaining about Uber on-boarding too many new drivers.

Won't the net effect of raising the Uber Fee on X be to slow down the on-boarding of drivers?
(Fewer drivers means less 'competition' for existing 'grandfathered' drivers.)

And, is this a sign that in those cities where Uber is raising the X Uber Fee to 25% or more
that Uber is happy with the number of drivers available to that market?
(contrary to those who keep saying Uber will run out of drivers?)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

New Jersey 25%
Effective Date 10/12/15

Post by dg30 
*25% Commission Now? What BS.....








*


----------



## EscUber (Oct 12, 2015)

New SoCal uberX driver here, still paying the %20

12:04AM 13.46 1.75 (1.75) (2.69) 10.77


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Washington DC, 25%
Cut Off date 10/11/15


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

NJ also is also charging 25% for newer drivers and increased the safe rider fee.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

When people say new drivers what exactly to they mean? A day old, month old ... what?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tixx said:


> When people say new drivers what exactly to they mean? A day old, month old ... what?


Read the Cut Off date listed with every market posted in this thread.


----------



## kcgoober (Oct 15, 2015)

I am a relatively new driver in Kansas City and Uber is charging me 25%.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

kcgoober welcome to the Forum, and thank you for adding Kansas City, MO to this thread.

Please have a look at this thread for some pointers:
*A Forum Wiki For New Members*


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 15, 2015)

Athens, GA is 25% for new .. still 20% for oldies.. I got a day or so of trips at 25% when I edited my vehicles. . They fixed and told me about the new rate on new pax
Ps. Also added xl at 28%


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JimS thanx!


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Here in the uk new cities rolled out are starting at 25% ! Old ones are being put up to 25% as well ,London has just been put up gaining uber 50 million per year !


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

St. Louis, 12/07/15
Post by td099 
*Well any new drivers after today will take a hit.*


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm surprised it hasn't hit over 30% yet. Some areas like Detroit the safety fee is over $2, and .75/mile, and yet there are still more drivers signing on there. The only rationale I can think of is that they're mathematically challenged.


----------



## DeutscheUberAlles (Mar 19, 2015)

And now the Jersey promo for enlisting new drivers went from $200 to $50. Even with the 25% cut the new drivers endure they are proliferating like jack rabbits!


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't hit over 30% yet. Some areas like Detroit the safety fee is over $2, and .75/mile, and yet there are still more drivers signing on there. The only rationale I can think of is that they're mathematically challenged.


At 75 cents a mile they might as well have the PAX kick you in the balls before each ride.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

eyewall said:


> At 75 cents a mile they might as well have the PAX kick you in the balls before each ride.


$0.75 / mile is the same as $1.10 per mile with 32% less dead miles and waiting times. Lower fares result in higher demand, and more rides per hour (less waiting time) and shorter ETAs due to more demand (leading to more supply).

There's also the per minute rate.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

glados said:


> $0.75 / mile is the same as $1.10 per mile with 32% less dead miles and waiting times. Lower fares result in higher demand, and more rides per hour (less waiting time) and shorter ETAs due to more demand (leading to more supply).
> 
> There's also the per minute rate.


Either scenario is below cost and thus an example of noncompetitive rates owner operators are being forced to drive at.

If given the choice, neither of the scenarios you describe would be considered plausible. Driver should be fighting for the right to act and be respected as owner operators. Drivers should be able to set their own rates within a range of acceptable rates as determined by a regulatory commission. Prices should e set with the actual verified costs an individual driver incurs with their particular vehicle.

What you describe is the paradigm for self serving corporate greed.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Has the very latest "Service Fee Addendum" for OC been discussed yet? Drivers activated in other cities (even those activated before October) now pay 25% commission _when they accept rides in OC_?!


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

You can add Burlington, VT as of today:

https://uber-regulatory-documents.s3.amazonaws.com/city/burlington/p2p/Service Fee Addendum.pdf

25% if activated on or after 11/23/15 for UberX
28% no matter when you were activated for UberXL (Probably because XL is a recent addition here).


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

Some fun with math...

Seattle 
Fare $ 4.51
Rider Fee $ 1.40
Rider Fee taken by Uber - $ 1.40
Uber fee $ .90

Payout $ 3.61

Crazy. Sometimes I get several of these in a row and 3 rides takes up 1 hour. Deduct gas and wear and tear. Not good for earnings...


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Why does everyone minus SRF before stating the fare. Fare is total charged to pax. case above fare is $5.91. Rider fee $1.40. Comm .90. Uber gets 2.30 Driver get 3.61. Uber gets 39% Driver gets 61%.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

glados said:


> $0.75 / mile
> 
> There's also the per minute rate.


The per minute in Detroit is $.15, so $.15 multiplied to one hour and minus the 28% commission is $6.48/hour.

So assuming the driver has someone his car every hour he works, but he drives 0 miles every day, he makes $6.48/hour profit. The first problem is if he doesn't have the app actively billing 100% of the time then his profits go down. The second problem is that the Federal tax deduction is higher than his per mile gross, meaning he literally takes a loss for every billed mile, not to mention still having some dead miles.

So let's assume the driver can bill 50% of the minutes he is out, that puts him at $3.24/hour for his minutes billed. Now let's assume that his dead to billed miles is .5:1 and he bills 20 miles for that half hour of driving. This means he has 10 dead miles or $5.75 in expenses per hour for those dead miles. This brings the driver to a profit of negative $2.51/hour. Now let's add in those 20 billable miles and his profit drops even more to negative $3.21/hour.

Yeah, totally worth it, I see your point, those billable minutes really saved his bacon.

Edit: I had originally used 25% for Detroit, apparently they are at 28%. Math corrected and it doesn't look any better for the driver...


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Many vehicles, like your Toyota Prius, have costs per mile far less than $0.575 per mile. Not only does this mean your figures are completely useless, but you also get to pocket the difference (multiplied by your tax rate) as extra profit!


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

glados is a plant for Uber. What about all the maint on your vehicle. How long do you think the batteries last on a Prius. 100k to 150k average. Did you account for that in your per mile cost. If the costs of running a vehicle were as low as Uber would have you believe you would be an employee and they would pay you min wage driving thier vehicle. But wait we can pay min wage and get the driver to pay for all his vehicle costs by making them an IC.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

There are great posts by ray uber or something like that that breaks down the costs per mile of ride share. Ride share miles are harder on your car than regular personal miles. Your car door being open and slammed shut 40 to 50 times a day. Pax sliding across interior (yes it does wear). Most of your driving is not highway. You are using brakes more. Tires. Why do you think taxis look like they do. From taking the beating they take driving people. Depreciation. And probably your lowest cost gas. Oh and read the threads about what happens when you have an accident. If you are covered (your not covered if you have the app on and you are not going to a pax or have a pax in the car). With fares at .75 cpm there is no way you are making more than min wage if that. And UberFool at .68 cpm is a jock. Or should I say Uber Bus. 

The only people that drive for that rate are the desperate. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberEddie2015 said:


> glados is a plant for Uber. What about all the maint on your vehicle. How long do you think the batteries last on a Prius. 100k to 150k average. Did you account for that in your per mile cost. If the costs of running a vehicle were as low as Uber would have you believe you would be an employee and they would pay you min wage driving thier vehicle. But wait we can pay min wage and get the driver to pay for all his vehicle costs by making them an IC.


Even assuming you could swing a vehicle that operates at half the federal mileage deduction...which happens to be about where I am with my ridiculously cheap miniature PriusC. If you drove at the Detroit rates at a 28% commy then all that math I did would only move up to a positive $5.415/hour. Go get a job at Mc Ds at that point, even most pizza jobs usually net at least $10/hour, usually closer to $15/hour.

I drive in my city because my commission is lower and our rates are higher than Detroit. Under identical driving/demand circumstance I would be at $13.295/hour, not a huge number, but still about 2.5 times better than the best a Detroit could do.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

how many miles do you put on a year. how much did you take for depreciation. once your past 100k miles the value falls alot. thats when the battery is out of warranty. i was looking into getting a prius but decided not to. stopped driving when rates hit .75 cpm.


----------

